# Arrangement problem!!



## Laguna93 (Mar 19, 2014)

Okay so I have lived in a 1977 house for the past 12 years and in that home there were all of 12 windows and none were actually in my living room, this year I finally moved into my dream neighborhood, berkely place, Fort Worth, TX, the homes there are older most of them are 1920s but mines is 1953, I get there on move in day and unpack my stuff out of the truck and everything goes well until I get to my tv which I only have one and it's quite large at 50 inches so of course I want the one tv I have to be in the living area but I look around and there is no where I can think of to put it at all, the fireplace is in the center and there's no space above it to fit a tv that big and everywhere else I looked, the tv would be impeding on windows, so it really is a bad arrangement issue, hoping someone has some ideas :/ I know older homes are often not arranged for some of the products we use in today's time but surely someone has overcome this issue.....


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

what about a tv lift cabinet?

room specs with window locations/height/ceiling height/fireplace location/door locations/furniture locations?


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

Why don't you post pics of the four walls? Having some idea of what you have to work will will get you more suggestions.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

I have 3 sliding glass door on the back of my house. I got a huge sectional and the only way to set it up is to have it face the back of house. I mounted a 50" tv above the door. With 9' ceilings it just fit. I thought it would be too high but I got used to it quick. It is great to look outside at the woods and kids playing while watching tv.


----------

